# big decision



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

good evening !

My husband and I take a big decision last monday. We won't breed anymore our female. We decided to stop producing puppies. We will keep our dogs, continues to train them in IPO sport but we stop breeding. It is to difficult sold real working line german shepherd in Québec and it is to difficult for us to deal with all the works we put on puppies without knowing when they will be with their new owner.

My husband close the web site because we don't need it anymore. I update my signature.

Sorry for the inconvenient,

Hélène


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear Hélène :/
Always loved pictures of your beautiful family. Hopefully we can still see Baby Gibbs grow up! Wishing you the best of luck with your decision!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good luck! I pretty much in the same mindset as far as ever breeding again.....glad to hear you will still be active in the breed and able to pass on your knowledge to others!:hug:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Your pictures of your dogs have always been so beautiful, when you post I always look. I hope you will continue to share your dogs with us.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> Your pictures of your dogs have always been so beautiful, when you post I always look. I hope you will continue to share your dogs with us.













the paw of Blizzak yesterday. 










The vet snatched the claw and Blizzak rests on the couch


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the snow pic-Ror hurt her paw too-Hope his heels quickly-He's gorgeous


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Your dogs are beautiful... looking forward to many more photos in the future!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Your dogs are beautiful. Its too bad that the general public doesn't appreciate the many values of a real working line dog.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

What beautiful dogs. I am sorry you won't be breeding any more, but you have clearly thought long and hard about that decision.

I look forward to seeing more photos of your gorgeous dogs though


----------

